# Herding Sheep



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

I was out in the Chesapeake Bay yesterday herding Sheepshead. I lured them in using fiddler crabs that I had vacuum packed and frozen. I also caught some Tautog, Oyster Toads and Sea Bass while on my Jet Ski.











Real pretty start of day.



Resident Bald Eagle "Giving Thanks" in my back yard.



The moonlight reflecting in my back yard at midnight last night.


----------



## choppercop (Aug 27, 2010)

Always great to see your work!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## bobkalm (Jan 10, 2007)

Great pics as always, Brian...


----------

